

iOS Maps vs Google Maps: Emergency Room - drucken
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ketYUfQX9f4

======
lttlrck
Personally I would have searched for hospital as soon as I saw the results. I
tried it in Boston and it gave far clearer results, but still missed one.

It's so bad it's painful.

And doesn't anyone use the List feature? It's way easier than tapping pins...

